# Aulani DVC points on ebay



## fluke

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aulani-Disney-Resort-Spa-New-Years-Week-52-/230772001494?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DUPI.GIROS%26its%3DI%252BC%252BS%26itu%3DUCI%252BUCC%26otn%3D14%26pmod%3D251038577544%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7681532283460639010

I saw this on Ebay -curious to see what the final price will be.  It states this is at the original low MF - bought prior to the correction.  Alot of time left (20 days) and already significant bidding.


----------



## hypnotiq

It should go for at least $32000. I havent seen Aulani for less than $100/pt.

I saw a contract yesterday that was $15000 for 150 pts + 150


----------



## presley

There was speculation that DVC would exercise ROFR on all old maintenance due contracts.  I suppose we will find out soon enough.


----------



## Beefnot

We will only find out if the winning bidder is a TUGger, no?


----------



## Garnet

*Points not totalling up for me...*

My math must be off tonight.  I see this is supposed to be week 52 in  a2 bed unit every year...valued at 320 points.  But, in the chart for New Year's week..it runs 63 points per night.  63 points per night X 7 nights per week = 441points needed.  Seems short to me.  

Is there a discount on points if one books per week?  I confess I am more of a weeks (mostly fixed weeks) gal.  Thank you.


----------



## slum808

There is no discount. 320 pts will not get you week 52.


----------



## jhac007

fluke said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aulani-Disney-Resort-Spa-New-Years-Week-52-/230772001494?_trksid=p4340.m1374&_trkparms=algo%3DUPI.GIROS%26its%3DI%252BC%252BS%26itu%3DUCI%252BUCC%26otn%3D14%26pmod%3D251038577544%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D7681532283460639010



"Sleeps 9 guests maximum, plus one child under age 3 in a crib"

.........IN 1,112 SQUARE FT..........has any one tried this?

Jim


----------



## Beefnot

jhac007 said:


> "Sleeps 9 guests maximum, plus one child under age 3 in a crib"
> 
> .........IN 1,112 SQUARE FT..........has any one tried this?
> 
> Jim



From photos i've seen, looks like they have this little single murphy bed thing in addition to the sleeper sofa that looks pretty useful.


----------



## dvc_john

Garnet said:


> Is there a discount on points if one books per week?  I confess I am more of a weeks (mostly fixed weeks) gal.



DVC did sell some fixed weeks at Aulani. (The first DVC resort to do so.)  I think that was to satisfy the Japanese market, so they could guarantee specific times (eg Golden week). Not only was there not a discount, there was a premium. I think it's 20%, but I'm not positive about the amount.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Beefnot said:


> From photos i've seen, looks like they have this little single murphy bed thing in addition to the sleeper sofa that looks pretty useful.



At the mainland DVC's there is a single sleeper chair also in the living room. 

Yes, the DVC 2br's are on the small size. We did 5 people once and said never again.


----------



## slum808

jhac007 said:


> "Sleeps 9 guests maximum, plus one child under age 3 in a crib"
> 
> .........IN 1,112 SQUARE FT..........has any one tried this?
> 
> Jim



I had 5 in a 1 bed. My 5 yr old liked the pulldown. I wouldn't put an adult in there.


----------



## jhac007

Twinkstarr said:


> Yes, the DVC 2br's are on the small size. We did 5 people once and said never again.




That's what I was sort of making reference to!

Jim


----------



## fluke

*Final Price 29900*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aulani-Disn...=251038577544&ps=63&clkid=7681532283460639010


----------



## MichaelColey

jhac007 said:


> "Sleeps 9 guests maximum, plus one child under age 3 in a crib"
> 
> .........IN 1,112 SQUARE FT..........has any one tried this?


Not at Aulani, but we did exactly that at Grand Californian for a few nights. (I think the floorplans are very similar.)

We had an RCI exchange into a 2BR unit for a week, and some friends who lived a couple hours away came and stayed with us for a few nights. We have three kids and they have three kids, so there were 4 adults and 6 kids (three under three!). It was a little cramped, but not bad. Some kids were in Pack 'n Plays and some were on blankets on the floors. (Each family took one bedroom -- nobody slept in the living area.)

I'm not sure I would want to stay in ANY 2BR unit with more than 4 adults.

We had an awesome time together. Love vacationing with friends, especially at Disney.


----------



## frank808

fluke said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Aulani-Disn...=251038577544&ps=63&clkid=7681532283460639010



Not a very good deal in my opinon.  With DVC promotion right now the cost per point would be $112.50.  Bidder paid $93.45 per point plus the loss of 2011, and 2013 use year.  So with the value of those points worth $10 each year the final price would be $113.45 per point.  The only saving grace is that you would have the subsidized maintenance fees.

If you bought a june use year you would be able to get the 2011 points for almost free from disney.  Right now we are still in june 2011 use year.  You would only have to pay one months maintenance fee for a full years of points.  Not always a great value from ebay.  Shows you must do your research before buying.


----------



## icydog

MichaelColey said:


> Not at Aulani, but we did exactly that at Grand Californian for a few nights. (I think the floorplans are very similar.)
> 
> We had an RCI exchange into a 2BR unit for a week, and some friends who lived a couple hours away came and stayed with us for a few nights. We have three kids and they have three kids, so there were 4 adults and 6 kids (three under three!). It was a little cramped, but not bad. Some kids were in Pack 'n Plays and some were on blankets on the floors. (Each family took one bedroom -- nobody slept in the living area.)
> 
> I'm not sure I would want to stay in ANY 2BR unit with more than 4 adults.
> 
> We had an awesome time together. Love vacationing with friends, especially at Disney.


One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI!  Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter.  I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime


----------



## presley

icydog said:


> One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI!  Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter.  I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime



The room is advertised by DVC as sleeps 9.  He had 10 and 3 were infants.  I'm don't see how that makes him a "high density squatter."  ?


----------



## prickler

icydog said:


> One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI!  Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter.  I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime



If it makes you feel better I usually aim for 2 bedroom exchanges through RCI (even DVC exchanges) for just my wife and I. We like the extra space even though we dont need it. One room usually ends up being our closet. That should offset Michael's one extra guest for a few nights...


----------



## slum808

icydog said:


> One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI!  Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter.  I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime



GVC sleeps 9 + one child less then three years old. Any owner can do this and all the names can and should apear on the reservation.


----------



## Twinkstarr

slum808 said:


> GVC sleeps 9 + one child less then three years old. Any owner can do this and all the names can and should apear on the reservation.



So does AKV Kidani, my rental has 9 and the youngest is 6. Yikes!

Mike is lucky no one ratted him on him, and had some mgmt type come and count people in the room. Some DVC'ers are busybodies, I have seen it at SSR people complaining at the front desk about seeing more than 4 coming out of a studio(well I think we've all seen that at some point).

We were on the other end of the spectrum with just 4 in our VB beach cottage the other yr. We were at the pool and one guest whispers that one BC only has 4 people ,DVC shouldn't allow that.

Just loved telling him you mean the one right by the pool. Yep that is me.:rofl:


----------



## chriskre

icydog said:


> One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI!  Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter.  I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime



At least he didn't try to bring the dog too.  I've seen that and I'd much rather it be an extra infant or two than the dog, not that I hate dogs or anything, I've done my share of travelling with them when I had one, but Disney is cool with extra infants in the room.  They don't enforce the occupancy limit as strictly when the extra people are infants.  I'm sure Walt wouldn't have minded.


----------



## MichaelColey

icydog said:


> One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI! Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter. I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime


Yep, very proud of it and I'll take all of it that I can get. I have several other ongoing searches running. And if it makes you feel any worse, my total cost for the week (MF of my exchanged TPUs + exchange fee) was $559. I totally understand the value of what I was getting. Thanks for footing the bill.

FWIW, we were at the maximum capacity that they allow. They allow 9 plus one infant under 3. We had 10 total (including 3 infants). All 10 of us were listed on the room.

I don't particularly care to have that many people in a 2BR, but we relished the opportunity to spend some time with some friends we hadn't seen a while and who wouldn't have been able to afford to go if we hadn't let them stay with us.

The pools were never overrun while we were there. We spent most of our time in the parks or in the unit, and probably only about an hour or two total in the pool.


----------



## krmlaw

MichaelColey said:


> Yep, very proud of it and I'll take all of it that I can get. I have several other ongoing searches running. And if it makes you feel any worse, my total cost for the week (MF of my exchanged TPUs + exchange fee) was $559. I totally understand the value of what I was getting. Thanks for footing the bill.
> 
> FWIW, we were at the maximum capacity that they allow. They allow 9 plus one infant under 3. We had 10 total (including 3 infants). All 10 of us were listed on the room.
> 
> I don't particularly care to have that many people in a 2BR, but we relished the opportunity to spend some time with some friends we hadn't seen a while and who wouldn't have been able to afford to go if we hadn't let them stay with us.
> 
> The pools were never overrun while we were there. We spent most of our time in the parks or in the unit, and probably only about an hour or two total in the pool.



Love it mike!


----------



## gnorth16

icydog said:


> One of the Most obvious reasons Disney should never have hooked up with RCI!  Are you proud that you took an exchanged two bedroom villa and stuffed it with people? I don't care about your comfort but I do care about having to share space with a high density squatter.  I hate that our pools are overrun with people who have no idea of the value of what they are enjoying on my dime



My dime....  

When someone exchanges into DVC, they are doing so at a discount, but that discount is being subsidized by the individual who deposited their points into RCI to exchange elsewhere, not you.

You must be the guy in the hot tub that loses it when he finds out someone exchanged into the property!  In Vero Beach, two couples I talked with didn't even know you could exchange into DVC.  We liked the place so much that we are looking into buying DVC points for the assurance of reservations and flexibilty that RCI exchanges doesn't offer.


----------



## Jay_G

1,112 sqaure feet isn't bad.  That's more than six catagory 10 or 11 staterooms on the Disney Wonder.  (184 Square feet) Disney will let up to twenty four people sleep in six 184 square foot staterooms.  

Wal-Mart seems to the 220 Square feet is big enough for TEN people in a tent!!! 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ozark-Trail-10-Person-3-Room-XL-Camping-Tent-20-x-11/16386306

It seems to me that Disney and RCI sometimes have different opinions about how many fit in a room.  My Kidani Village one bedroom exchange RCI says "Max 4" yet when you book the same room from disney they say "Max 5"?


----------



## Twinkstarr

gnorth16 said:


> My dime....
> 
> When someone exchanges into DVC, they are doing so at a discount, but that discount is being subsidized by the individual who deposited their points into RCI to exchange elsewhere, not you.
> 
> You must be the guy in the hot tub that loses it when he finds out someone exchanged into the property!  In Vero Beach, two couples I talked with didn't even know you could exchange into DVC.  We liked the place so much that we are looking into buying DVC points for the assurance of reservations and flexibilty that RCI exchanges doesn't offer.



You would be surprised at what the average DVC  owner doesn't know.

As a VB owner  an early "welcome home ".  Just take a deep breath when the MF bill shows up.

Icydog is a lady.


----------



## bnoble

...named Marilyn.  And if you go back and search her posts here and on DISboards, you'll find that she harbors a white hot hatred for the "low class" people exchanging in via RCI.  Here's a representative example:

http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29017306&postcount=80


----------



## Beefnot

I'm low class, but if and when I trade into a DVC resort, I will take good care of it just like I owned it.  So I'll suppose she is not talking about me.


----------



## krmlaw

WOW ... love how some people think they are better than others. we routinely trade into DVC and into other RCI accounts. I have met so many wonderful people. Its people like THAT without class ... 

Ill continue to trade into DVC, and cant wait to go to Aulani! Ill trade there for a fraction of the cost, and wont apologize one second for it!


----------



## fluke

*Irony*

The real irony is that Michael was within the DVC max capacity for the Grand Californian - the tirade was really not warranted.


----------



## GregT

Can't we all be friends????    Reading all this makes me need a vacation.


----------



## MichaelColey

No sweat off my back.  I have pretty thick skin.  I'm sure the feeling is fairly common among DVC owners.


----------



## gnorth16

bnoble said:


> ...named Marilyn.  And if you go back and search her posts here and on DISboards, you'll find that she harbors a white hot hatred for the "low class" people exchanging in via RCI.  Here's a representative example:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=29017306&postcount=80



Yikes! 

Just because someone didn't pay full freight or exchanged into a resort, doesn't mean they are of a lower/different class or have less respect for the property. How people treat property is more similar to how they treat others...


----------



## presley

MichaelColey said:


> I'm sure the feeling is fairly common among DVC owners.



Not with the Mouseowners that I run with.  We are just mad that we pay so much for what others seem to have a gift at getting on the cheap.  It's made me and others decide rather than buy more, we will just trade in with RCI.  

Current rumor is that DVC will soon unleash DVC Elite for direct purchasers.  I imagine that if those weeks go into RCI, DVC members will really be pissed off.


----------



## GregT

presley said:


> Current rumor is that DVC will soon unleash DVC Elite for direct purchasers.  I imagine that if those weeks go into RCI, DVC members will really be pissed off.



What is DVC Elite rumored to be?


----------



## Twinkstarr

GregT said:


> What is DVC Elite rumored to be?



It is the rumors starting with the DVC Grand Floridian, it could be all concierge level rooms or it could be a new section of DVC ie DVC II that would require points purchased in that club. Or if you bought your points resale they couldn't be used at DVC GF. Perhaps some sort of set up like the NYC Hiltons comes to mind.

Same sort of "new level of DVC" talk went on with the building of BLT. 

My guess is that a new batch of resale restrictions are in the works, DVC GF or not. 



The tiered benefits discussion that had everyone's knickers in a twist, died a quick death with the departure of Jim Lewis. And rumors have it that Claire B. has pushed it to the backburner if not off the stove.


The tinfoil hat wearing members were all trying to figure out why some didn't get the DCL DVC member discount on June sailings of the Fantasy earlier this week. Of course the real reason some didn't get this had nothing to do with resale contracts but Disney's IT system. Some members, even with every point bought direct never get DVC emails.


----------



## Twinkstarr

Also I remember pre-VGC, rumor had it that it would only be sold to DVC members. Demand was going to be so great that nothing would be left to sell to non-DVC owners.

There are a couple of people here on TUG who bought WDW DVC contracts to make sure the were "in" prior to VGC sales starting. And these are people who live on the west coast. 

And there was a time that VGC was the loss leader in the DVC sales world. Couple of Disney brides looking for Orlando DVC points were being pushed toward VGC by DVC sales.


----------



## bnoble

It would not be unprecedented to create some sort of new tier.  This is effectively what Wyndham did with Presidential Reserve---it's a completely separate points product/set of inventory that happens to have 1:1 exchange value with the "original" FairShare Plus.  But, the exchange landscape is tilted to the PR members---they effectively have 10 month access to all of FSP, but compensating inventory made available to FSP members is chosen by Wyndham to protect high-demand PR inventory.

It's really pretty clever, and set up so that *only* developer purchasers have access.

That said, I think the chances that DVC goes this far are pretty low, though I also do expect some further resale screw-tightening around the margins.  For the most part, DVD is just in a better position than nearly any other developer, because they have such an insanely large "captive audience" that they can sell to---none of whom know the first thing about how timeshares really work.


----------



## Twinkstarr

bnoble said:


> That said, I think the chances that DVC goes this far are pretty low, though I also do expect some further resale screw-tightening around the margins.  For the most part, DVD is just in a better position than nearly any other developer, because they have such an insanely large "captive audience" that they can sell to---none of whom know the first thing about how timeshares really work.



I think the "resale screw-tightening" is a bet I would take. Now what those new restrictions would be I haven't really gave it much consideration. 

We need Tomandrobin to stop in and discuss their Member Cruise from last year. A lot of buying going on, and I think he mentioned resale to a few and he got the funny looks.


----------



## bnoble

> what those new restrictions would be I haven't really gave it much consideration.


The obvious place to chip away is at the Member discounts.  The ones meant to drive new business (i.e. "weekday lunch at World Showcase restaurants") are safer than others (i.e. the AP discount.)  In particular, I'd like to know which entity pays the Parks division for that AP discount---DVD or DVCMC.  I suspect the former just due to the legalities of it all, and if so that's a very easy target.

But, as with any of the other "resale differentiators" that any developer uses, the real value of the lost perk will be dwarfed by the savings in purchasing resale in almost all cases.


----------



## presley

The DVC salespeople are saying that the new properties will be in a different club.  We know Grand Floridian is being built.  Something is happening at the Poly and I've read that it is DVC, but DVC hasn't made any announcements about that.

I think it is reasonable that these 2 properties would be in a different club, like the concierge club.  What the salespeople are saying is that you have to buy direct into that club, or have previously bought your DVC contract direct in order to have access.  I still think those will be available to trade in via RCI.  

HGVC made New York a slightly different part of their membership.  People pay the big bucks to own there.  And other just trade in via the exchange companies.

EDIT TO ADD:  There is supposed to be a better DVC points for cruise and Adventures by Disney in the near future, as well.  I don't think they are taking away from the resale contracts.  What they are doing is adding to the direct purchase contracts.


----------



## Twinkstarr

presley said:


> The DVC salespeople are saying that the new properties will be in a different club.  We know Grand Floridian is being built.  Something is happening at the Poly and I've read that it is DVC, but DVC hasn't made any announcements about that.
> 
> I think it is reasonable that these 2 properties would be in a different club, like the concierge club.  What the salespeople are saying is that you have to buy direct into that club, or have previously bought your DVC contract direct in order to have access.  I still think those will be available to trade in via RCI.
> 
> HGVC made New York a slightly different part of their membership.  People pay the big bucks to own there.  And other just trade in via the exchange companies.
> 
> EDIT TO ADD:  There is supposed to be a better DVC points for cruise and Adventures by Disney in the near future, as well.  I don't think they are taking away from the resale contracts.  What they are doing is adding to the direct purchase contracts.


 
Well not that I'm a big fan of either the GF or Poly and am a direct purchase owner of a nice size point package  it doesn't matter to me. But for people who have a mixture of direct and resale contracts I wonder if you just get the big red R marketed on your whole account or by contract. I can see this being sort of messy if they go that way.

 I remember point morphing with transferred points, you were a BCV owner Oct UY and transferred in VWL points June UY and they would magically change into BCV points with your UY. 

I can see them pulling a "resale after x date is no longer eligible for the DVC AP discount". As for ABD and DCL being a little better point deal, I'll wait and see. Way back in the day when we bought, HAL was a cruise partner and the point conversion for Alaska cruises was something I would consider. It was a better deal than the conversion for DCL.


----------



## bnoble

> The DVC salespeople are saying that the new properties will be in a different club.


Well, like I said, it would not be unprecedented, but a salesperson saying it certainly doesn't make it so---especially because what they are telling you just happens to be one more reason to close a sale with them.  Same with the better internal exchange charts "someday soon".  DVC's weasels are better than most, but they are still weasels---and getting more so with each passing year.

As for new club or old: my money says a new club is not yet likely.  They don't really need it---sales are still brisk, in general, another monorail resort will be a hot item just for the 11 month period, and for the first year or maybe two, there won't be many resale deeds available.  BLT had a *very* narrow window when it was both in active sales and had reasonable resale inventory available---months, not years.  On the other hand, a new club is complicated, both from a management POV and also from a sales floor perspective.  A product that is harder to explain is harder to sell.

I've got no skin in the game either way, mind you.  I'm not a Member.  But, that's my read of the tea leaves.


----------



## rickandcindy23

> My guess is that a new batch of resale restrictions are in the works, DVC GF or not.


This is the reason some DVC, like OKW and Saratoga Springs is now selling for < $45.00 per point, and even less for larger contracts.  

I was hesitant to buy DVC after they devalued their own product by taking cruise vacations away from resale buyers.  

It's the same move the other sleazy companies have made with resales. Think Wyndham.   It's Disney, so it's surprising to me that they would make such a dumb move.

The DVC salesmen chant, "Take away the resale buyers' rights," while telling the retail buyer how incredibly stupid it is to buy resale because of the lack of use for things like cruises.  What are they saying about the RESALE VALUE of those points?  

The reason Hilton maintains its value is resale owners get the same benefits. Unless that's changed.


----------



## rickandcindy23

Marylyn was disappointed at the move from II to RCI, as was I back then.  She owned Foxrun, so did we because it traded very well into DVC.  She chose not to continue to play the game to get DVC through RCI.  I chose to continue to play the game, and people here helped me with my purchases to get the DVC again.  

A more important point as it relates to the post from disboards by Marylyn: II has the Marriotts, the Westins, the Sheratons, the Hyatts, and Four Seasons.  RCI has some of the Sheratons, an occasional Marriott, the Hiltons, Wyndham and WorldMark.  What are the others?  I know there are more.  

Much of RCI's inventory is not as desirable as the big hotel chains, the chains who chose II as their exclusive exchange company.  So RCI has limited luxury exchanges for DVC members to take in exchange.  This was one of the arguments way back when the change from II to RCI happened.  I kind of agree in a way.  Some of the Wyndhams and WorldMarks are very nice, and the Hiltons are pretty great, too.  Diamond has a few Maui and Kauai luxury resorts in RCI, but seriously, RCI has little else.


----------



## rickandcindy23

presley said:


> Not with the Mouseowners that I run with.  We are just mad that we pay so much for what others seem to have a gift at getting on the cheap.  It's made me and others decide rather than buy more, we will just trade in with RCI.
> 
> Current rumor is that DVC will soon unleash DVC Elite for direct purchasers.  I imagine that if those weeks go into RCI, DVC members will really be pissed off.



Then your DVC friends should be very upset at the DVC/ RCI exchanges on eBay, with new added DAILY.  There are some resellers who are renting 40-50 per year.  I don't know how it's possible to own that many RCI points, but they sure are affecting demand for DVC through RCI.  The point values have gotten crazy high. 

This is why I keep saying it's PCC's renting the DVC on eBay, and that has me more angry. We have about 420 TPU's per year in RCI weeks, and that's a LOT.  So who has 5X more than us?  PCC's, that's who.


----------



## bnoble

> This is the reason some DVC, like OKW and Saratoga Springs is now selling for < $45.00 per point, and even less for larger contracts.


The inability to use them on over-pointed cruises and tours explains resale values?  You can't be serious.


----------



## MichaelColey

Twinkstarr said:


> My guess is that a new batch of resale restrictions are in the works, DVC GF or not.


If they do make changes that onlly affect resale, don't you think it's likely those who currently own would be grandfathered in, like the latest changes?

Also, if they're going to give DVC members access to RCI, it stands to reason that they will also deposit inventory into RCI.  It's an *exchange* company, after all.


----------



## bnoble

There's only one way to know for sure.  Well, either that or get an executive job at DVD.

That said, they grandfathered the last set.


----------



## presley

I expect something very different to open up in the near future for DVC.  They are building at the Poly, the GF and possibly near the campground area.  All 3 at the same time lead me to consider that maybe they are going to open a new club and will offer current direct owners to upgrade or special limited time pricing.  I doubt they would let resale owners upgrade.  They probably want full freight purchases.


----------



## Twinkstarr

MichaelColey said:


> If they do make changes that onlly affect resale, don't you think it's likely those who currently own would be grandfathered in, like the latest changes?
> 
> Also, if they're going to give DVC members access to RCI, it stands to reason that they will also deposit inventory into RCI.  It's an *exchange* company, after all.



I am sure there would be some date for grandfathering in points. But I do like Brian' s magic 8 ball for answers. LOL

Not that I would use RCI, but  they might give owners a portal. Not holding my breath, it took them yrs to give us online booking,which is fantastic.


----------



## spencersmama

MichaelColey said:


> I'm sure the feeling is fairly common among DVC owners.



I feel like my DVC MF's are a bargain compared to my Maui Starwood property.  What does that say about me?   What's the saying? Fool me once...


----------

